# Qualifications



## AlanG (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi All... thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
Myself (24) and my wife (23) wish to apply for immigration to Aus.

We had previous holiday Visas and 1 year Working Visas.
We have some relatives (wifes Sister and my aunty) already living in Australia.

The main problem I forsee is qualifications.
My job is on the immi list aswell as my Wifes.

I have worked in IT since leaving school at 16 My only qualifications are at GCSE level (11 GCSE gradea A* to C) I have worked for many large organisations including the BBC and am capable of demonstrating my skills.

Will the fact I have no relevant qualifications hamper our application?

My Wife works in Human Resources, again having good quality GCSE results but with no other qualifications.

Any help would be great!

Thanks,
Alan.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Alan,
As far as my knowledge goes, you need to prove your work experience. What they do is deduct the number of years that the qualification would have taken from the total number of work experience years. example, if you have a 10 years experience without formal qualification, they would cut short 4 years of your experience and consider the remainder 6 years as actual experience. For IT you have to have 4 years qualification (masters in computers) and 4 years plus experience to get you enough points. If you have less thn 4 years (remainder) experience thn you should wait till you finish the 4th year and then apply. But you never know, maybe you know better than most of us here work-wise and the assessee sees your skill as useful for the country and gives you a green, or it can be the other way too.

You could take the point test as on the immigration site and check if you fit in the skilled category or not. To apply you have to have more thn 120 points. 

I hope I gave the right information. Dolly or Karen or other moderators will confirm. From what I have read here, there are a couple of consultants who can help you as well with the right information. 

Wish you luck
Cheers
Anj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Alan,

Welcome to the forum. 

It's certainly easier to get in with qualifications but you can do RPL (recognition of prior learning). I didn't have a degree in IT, just 11 years of experience and it was easier to put my husband down as main applicant (gardener) and me as second applicant. In fact we were turned down by 2 agents that we wouldn't be able to get in (when I was the main applicant) but the third agent switched it around and we got in. 

As Anj mentioned there is a points test and there is a link for it in the "PLEASE READ..." sticky post towards the top of the forum. I'm assuming that you want to come in as skilled independent migrants? There is a link to the visa types in the post too so you can look at all the options. 

We went through an agent since we were older and had to make sure we got in first time. There are a few on this forum if you want to contact someone - the first consultation is usually free. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## AlanG (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.
I suppose ultimatly I may need to look towards getting some form of qualifications, I would presume something would be better than nothing? Obviously putting the time into a degree at this stage would be too much.

It may be best to use my wife as primary applicant, but again she is unqualified as such, but hopefully in the future she her employer will change this in the future.

From what ive gathered without the relevant qualifications are pretty much essential to gain a visa.

Yes I have been looking at thte independant skilled visa as I presume this is the only option open to us.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Alan, 

This is when an agents advice is so valuable. You may still be able to get in since I know that people have got in doing RPL and not having degrees in IT. 

Have you checked whether yo have enough points for the skilled independent visa? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

AlanG said:


> Hi All... thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
> Myself (24) and my wife (23) wish to apply for immigration to Aus.
> 
> We had previous holiday Visas and 1 year Working Visas.
> ...


Hi Alan,

My husband has worked in IT for over 25 years and has no formal qualification. He did an RPL for his skills assessment, passed and now we're in Australia. The skills test is to prove how much you have learned over the years etc.

As Karen mentioned, I'd definitely ask a migration agent their advice, but TBH I really can't see a problem.

Dolly


----------



## s0uLja girL (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey All,

Similar to Alan's situation really...

I was considering the GSM option as a Training Officer [5 yrs: relevant work experience]. The catch is that my highest edu: qual: is Standard 12... so a couple of agents told me VETASSESS may not give me a thumbs up!

I have family [maternal uncles] in Aus, and any [n i mean *ANY*] help, suggestions, opinions, advice on how I can get there would be greatly appreciated.

Excuse me if my question is a redundant one, but I've been hearing so much abt emigration lately, I think my head's beginning to spin!

Hugzyz...
s0uLja gurL


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi s0uLja girL, 

We had 2 agents say that we couldn't get in but the third said we could and we did. 

Have you looked at any other visa options? There are links in the "PLEASE READ...." and "Thinking of emigrating" sticky posts towards the top of the forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## s0uLja girL (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Karen!

I must say that this forum is an answer 2 my prayers in more ways that one... n it doesnt feel so bad when one know's there r other ppl out there sailing in the same boat 

I just went through the Sticky Posts... actually I've spent like the last couple months on those sites... which is how I got the ball rolling with the GSM thing - only to slam against a dead end right about now! =[

sigh...
s0uLja gurL </3


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

There are a limited number of assessing bodies that allow individuals to obtain a migration skills assessment based on work experience alone, notably:

- Australian Computer Society (for those with IT skills)
- Engineers Australia (for the engineers)
- Australian Institute of Management (for the managerial occupations)
- VETASSESS - but only for the trade skills applicants with specific occupations from specific countries

Almost all of the other assessing bodies will require qualifications.

The fallback then becomes to seek an employer sponsorship and a subclass 457 (long term temporary residency) visa, leading to a permanent residency visa in due course, perhaps under the ENS or RSMS - but this is a far from easy visa strategy.

Alternatively, maybe look into obtaining an Australian qualification at a distance, or within Australia as an international student. A diploma may enable you to secure a 40 points skills assessment, while a degree can give rise to a 50 pointer, or sometimes a 60 pointer (eg nurses and accountants).

If you would like to explore more fully please feel able to telephone my office in Southampton on 023 80 30 2525. I would ask for my migration agent colleague Emma Smith-Jones if you decide to call.

Best regards.


----------



## s0uLja girL (Jun 29, 2008)

*Thanks =]*



Alan Collett said:


> Alternatively, maybe look into obtaining an Australian qualification at a distance, or within Australia as an international student. A diploma may enable you to secure a 40 points skills assessment, while a degree can give rise to a 50 pointer, or sometimes a 60 pointer (eg nurses and accountants).
> 
> If you would like to explore more fully please feel able to telephone my office in Southampton on 023 80 30 2525. I would ask for my migration agent colleague Emma Smith-Jones if you decide to call.
> 
> Best regards.


Hi Alan C,

That's interesting information... thank you!

Regarding the Study in Aus option u mentioned - that is infact the route im planning currently, however, with the banks and all their idiosyncrasies, I find myself up against a dead end at every turn!

I will definitely get in touch with Emma at your Southampton office within the next few days.

Thanks again for all the help!

Regards,
s0uLja gurL


----------



## s0uLja girL (Jun 29, 2008)

*Arghhh...*



Alan Collett said:


> If you would like to explore more fully please feel able to telephone my office in Southampton on 023 80 30 2525. I would ask for my migration agent colleague Emma Smith-Jones if you decide to call.


Hi Alan,

I am in India, and I've been trying to figure out the code I should prefix with that number, to get in touch with Emma, in vain 

Any idea what code i should dial along with thte number you mentioned 

Thanks,
s0uLja gurL


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

s0uLja girL said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I am in India, and I've been trying to figure out the code I should prefix with that number, to get in touch with Emma, in vain
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think you will need to dial 0044 1 23 80 30 2525

Dolly


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Dial the international code from India, then 44 23 80 30 2525.

Or from a mobile, +44 23 80 30 2525.

Best regards.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

From India it is 0044.....


----------



## s0uLja girL (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx heapz guyz... i dunno wat i'd do widout dis forum... xoxoxoxoxo

i finally got thru 2 Emma's office =]

hugzyz...
s0uLja gurL


----------



## AlanG (Jun 25, 2008)

Alan Collett said:


> Almost all of the other assessing bodies will require qualifications.
> 
> The fallback then becomes to seek an employer sponsorship and a subclass 457 (long term temporary residency) visa, leading to a permanent residency visa in due course, perhaps under the ENS or RSMS - but this is a far from easy visa strategy.
> Best regards.


Thanks for this!!

So I looked on a few websites at the Sponsorship Visas - apparantly I need 100 points to pass, and a relative can sponsor you, so would that mean I do not necassarily need to find an employer before getting the Visa? As my Sister could sponsor us?

I took a few of the test indicators and it would appear I will get at least 105 points enough to pass.

Could you advise if this is something you could help with, should I call your office?

Thanks,
Alan.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

AlanG said:


> Thanks for this!!
> 
> So I looked on a few websites at the Sponsorship Visas - apparantly I need 100 points to pass, and a relative can sponsor you, so would that mean I do not necassarily need to find an employer before getting the Visa? As my Sister could sponsor us?
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

If you have a sister to sponsor you, then that is by far the better way of getting a visa. You won't be points tested but you will still need to do a skills assessment.

The visa criteria has changed since we came out on a Designated Area Sponsored visa...have a look and see if your Sister will be able to be your sponsor (your assurer doesn't need to be a relative).

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Dolly


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Dolly,

All the general skilled visas are points tested these days. The old Skilled - Designated Area Sponsored visa (subclass 139) is now effectively the subclass 475 - Skilled Regional Sponsored visa, which has a points pass mark of 100.

Best regards.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Alan Collett said:


> Dolly,
> 
> All the general skilled visas are points tested these days. The old Skilled - Designated Area Sponsored visa (subclass 139) is now effectively the subclass 475 - Skilled Regional Sponsored visa, which has a points pass mark of 100.
> 
> Best regards.


Well, you learn something new every day!

Dolly


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

AlanG said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> Could you advise if this is something you could help with, should I call your office?
> ...


Hello Alan.

Yes, we would be delighted to help. You can reach us on Southampton number 023 80 30 2525 - I would ask for Lorraine Beaumont.

Best regards.


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Well, you learn something new every day!
> 
> Dolly


Such is the quicksand of migration legislation ... 

Best wishes.


----------



## AlanG (Jun 25, 2008)

Alan Collett said:


> Hello Alan.
> 
> Yes, we would be delighted to help. You can reach us on Southampton number 023 80 30 2525 - I would ask for Lorraine Beaumont.
> 
> Best regards.


Thanks, the only other question I have is this.. If I went with the skilled sponsored Visa, using a relative to sponsor - do they nessacarily have to be regional? Could they live in Sydney etc?


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

For a subclass 176 visa the sponsoring family member can live anywhere in Australia.

For a subclass 475 visa the sponsoring family member must live in a "Designated Area" of Australia (as defined).

If you have a sponsor who lives in a "Designated Area" you can claim additional points towards the 475 visa pass mark. These points are not available where the sponsor does not live in such an Area of Australia.

In terms of visa strategy, if you have a family member in Australia and can attain 100 points with a relative sponsoring , *without* claiming the points for family sponsor living in a Designated Area I would usually go for the 176 before the 475. Reason: the 176 is a permanent residency visa, while the 475 is a provisional visa, and will require a separate application for permanent residency 2+ years later. 

You are also at liberty to live wherever you choose in Australia as a 176 visaholder who is sponsored by a family member - this isn't the case with a subclass 475 visa.

Remember also that there is greater choice as to who within a family can sponsor for a 475 visa as against a 176.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlanG (Jun 25, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Alan,
> As far as my knowledge goes, you need to prove your work experience. What they do is deduct the number of years that the qualification would have taken from the total number of work experience years. example, if you have a 10 years experience without formal qualification, they would cut short 4 years of your experience and consider the remainder 6 years as actual experience. For IT you have to have 4 years qualification (masters in computers) and 4 years plus experience to get you enough points. If you have less thn 4 years (remainder) experience thn you should wait till you finish the 4th year and then apply. Anj



So, I currently have around 7 years experience in IT... does this mean I would need to have at least 8? As I gather they will automatically deduct 4, leaving me with only currently 3??

Just to recap what is needed in terms of employment experience, after they deduct the 4 years which would have been needed for a degree?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess so, you need minimum 8 years if you do not have any prior qualification in IT, if you are an engineer and then got into IT, in that case just 4 years would do. I guess they need higher education in the same industry or related, but best is to consult an agent, don't mark my word, I might be wrong. This was what I read somewhere, just passing you the info.

Another thing that you can do is to take up the point test at Department of Immigration and Citizenship, you will come to know where you stand


----------



## AlanG (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

So having looked into most routes available to us, it would appear getting a qualification is going to be the simpl solution.

As TRA is the assesor for myself and the have since removed pathway D it would appear I need at minimum an AQF Diploma to be assesed.

So my quastion is, do I need to attain an AQF Diploma or would a UK equivalent be acceptable?

If so, what would be classed as a UK equivalent?

Thanks again!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

AlanG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So having looked into most routes available to us, it would appear getting a qualification is going to be the simpl solution.
> 
> ...


AAAh, for that you would have to hunt the sites, i cant be of much help. i guess the immigration website would have this information. why dont you google it and find out. or maybe karen or dolly or other moderators can help.


----------

